# Omega Speedmaster stolen during Shipping



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

This watch has been stolen during shippment, i suspect that this happened 
in the Rhein-Main Area. 
It came from Usa and did arrive at the Frankfurt Airport, went furtheron to Saulheim (a distribution center of DHL/German Post), then onto Astheim (another distribution center next to my hometown) before it was delivered empty to me.

It´s a Omega Speedmsater Braod Arrow Ref No *3594.50
Serial Number *48392341
It came in the Original Box and was giftwrapped in red paper.

if there are any hints pls send me a mail.

Reward will be given !!!!!


----------

